# Does This Puppy look like pure bred ?



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi
I am planing on visiting the breeder tomorrow.i like to know if this puppy looks like a German Shepherd his age is 1.5 months.And how can i identify a German shepherd puppy thanks in advance 

Here he is :
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rather early to tell, but I see something else in there. He has Beagle like ears.
Here is what a GSD puppy looks like when small:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...193.1073741848.156045247800127&type=1&theater

I would take a step back and do some research on reputable breeders.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks mixed to me, agree with sunflowers, beagle like ears.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks mixed to me too - the oversized ears, the fine snout, the unusual coloring in the face.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you're unsure that the dog is a purebred GSD, why would you go to that breeder? If you are looking for a purebred, I'd suggest you find a reputable breeder first. If you're just looking for a good ol' dog and you don't care whether it's a mix, then I suppose it doesn't matter.


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the responds.
@ Freestep
yes your correct but i needed to know for sure since i am still learning about GSD.
Have a nice day !


----------

